# Falconers Flight



## MitchDudarko

> Falconer’s Flight® is an exclusive proprietary hop blend created by Hop Union to honor and support the legacy of Northwest brewing legend, Glen Hay Falconer, who passed in 2002. The blend is comprised of many of the Northwest’s most unique hop varieties, including Citra®, Simcoe®, and Sorachi Ace along with experimental hops and numerous other NW varieties. Perfect for any Northwest-style IPA. Each hop has been hand selected for its superior aromatic qualities, imparting distinct tropical, citrus, floral, lemon and grapefruit tones. A portion of the proceeds go to support the Falconer Foundation, which supports brewers and brewing. Approximate Alpha Acid 10.5%.
> 
> Usage: Dual (great bittering qualities and fantastic aroma profile)
> Description: Tropical Fruit, Citrus, floral, lemon and Grapefruit character (the best of the best)
> Typical Beer Styles: American pale, amber, American IPA, IBA, Black IPA etc. (pretty much anything you want awesome hop character in)
> Typical Alpha Acid: 10% – 12%
> 
> Alpha Acids
> 9.5 - 12.0%
> 
> Beta Acids
> 4.0 - 5.0%
> 
> 
> Co-Humulone
> 20 - 25%
> 
> Total Oil
> ~1.6 mL / 100g




*MOD: *Hop description inserted by Lord Raja Goomba I, in keeping with the mandate of this subforum to be a reference for all hop varieties, with description at the top and discussion following. Member's original post is below.


Was hop shopping the other day and came across these.


Has anyone brewed with these? I've read a few reviews on US forums and people are raving about them. So I'm thinking about brewing a 10 minute IPA with them. Thought I'd ask around first though.

Cheers,

Mitch


----------



## keifer33

Have a packet sitting in my fridge and just knocking a 10min IPA recipe up in BS2 right now.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Please do let me know how it goes! I bit the bullet and bought 360g of it. 300g of pellets in at 10 minutes in mine! Maybe use the 60g left over as a dry hop...?


----------



## Josh

I have 8oz in my freezer after a recent More Beer purchase. Will probably use it late in an IPA buttered with Cascade.


----------



## keifer33

I didnt jump in as far as you Mitch as for the time being only doing mini batches.

Here is what I was thinking for my attempt on Monday

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Falconers Flight - 10 Min IPA
Brewer: Keith
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 11.00 l 
Boil Size: 15.00 l
Bottling Volume: 10.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 60.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.78 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 90.5 % 
0.15 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 4.8 % 
0.15 kg Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (19.7 EBC) Grain 3 4.8 % 
75.00 g Falconers Flight [10.50 %] - Boil 10.0 m Hop 6 60.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Falconers Flight [10.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
0.5 pkg Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) [23.66 m Yeast 7 - 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 4 - 
0.50 tsp  Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins) Other 5 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.07 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
BIAB Mash - Single Infusion Add 16.88 l of water at 69.8 C 66.0 C 70 min 


Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Josh said:


> I have 8oz in my freezer after a recent More Beer purchase. Will probably use it late in an IPA buttered with Cascade.


buttered with Cascade...... :icon_drool2:


----------



## keifer33

The smell of this hop today going into the kettle at 10mins was to die for. Very very fruity, passion-fruit/tropical fruit springs to mind when I smelt it. Looking forward to having a few pints of this in a month or so's time


----------



## keifer33

Well have just cracked open one of my 10 Min IPA's and its definetly a nice hop. I would probably dry hop a bit extra next time as the aroma is a little mute but that could be from using Nottingham as I had run out of us05. Definite passion-fruit but its quite delicate and not like citra so its a pleasant change. Will definitely be ordering another chunk to muck around with again.


----------



## Dazza88

Anyone got any cracking recipes using this hop they would like to share?


----------



## QldKev

DazDog said:


> Anyone got any cracking recipes using this hop they would like to share?


Bumping this thread back up. I'm after ideas for this hop as I've got some, but have never used it or tasted a beer with it prior.


----------



## NickB

I believe FF is actually a proprietary blend of northwestern US hops. Yet to use it myself, but I say go big or go home! Drop the hope off if you over do it. I'm pretty sure Ross had an IPA with this hop, and it was awesome.


----------



## Parks

QldKev said:


> Bumping this thread back up. I'm after ideas for this hop as I've got some, but have never used it or tasted a beer with it prior.


I know this is little help but I'm currently fermenting Ross' Fighting Falcon FWK which calls for 90gm per 20L dry hop. The last one of his FWKs I did with this hopping rate was fantastic (Zythos from memory).


----------



## TidalPete

If it's any help to anybody I found this info on a Yank forum. Not sure if it's a fact though?


> Falconer’s flight is a (Mostly) Citra, Simcoe, Sorachi Ace combo.


My latest AAA hopped solely with FF is waiting its turn in the (Tap) queue.


----------



## stakka82

Article from the net, not sure of accuracy but an interesting read:

http://www.phillybeerscene.com/2012/04/falconers-flight/



Because of the worldwide hop shortage of 2008 – the demand for new, high Alpha US Pale and IPA hops was created. Blending was the shortterm answer; field contracting was the long-term option. The selling of proprietary blends opens a new choice for brewers. Hop blends expanded to Falconer’s 7C’s™, then Zythos™. It is Hopunion’s secret as to kind/ ratio of the hop blends.
This new emerging organoleptic field, now target specific Alpha, Beta and Cohumulone percentages overall. These blends take advantage of hop diversity and are typically dual purpose–brewers can use them anytime for the desired Alpha or Aroma effect.
Boiling for an hour releases/isomerizes in the Alpha acid and turns them into bitterer iso-Alpha acids. Beta acids do not isomerize, but contribute to the beer’s hoppy aroma and are known to oxidize into sulfur containing compounds which often contribute to off-flavors. Sensory analysis of high Cohumulone content on beer taste and the quality/quantity of bitterness have opposed opinions. Some brewers refer to Cohumulone as the unpleasant bitterness to the beer, others say it is great oil for hop utilization. The highest total oil content is also is desired for hop utilization.
Falconer’s Flight™ contains Citra™, Simcoe®, and Sorachi Ace along with experimental hops and numerous other NW varieties. 10-11% Alpha, 4-5% Beta, 27% Cohumulone.
Falconer’s Flight 7 C’S™ (Cascade, Centennial, Chinook, Citra, Cluster, Columbus and Crystal) and additional experimental varieties (Calypso?) 9-10% Alpha, 4-5% Beta, 29% Cohumulone.
Zythos™ (traditional Greek word for beer) is also big in citrus flavors for IPAs. The actual hops used are still unknown. 11-12% Alpha, 5-5.5% Beta, 29% Cohumulone.
Hopunion’s charge to understand the chemical/sensory analysis of hops in beer spun off a separate company called Alpha Analytics which compares the chemical properties and human sensory analysis of hops in beer. Alpha Analytics will soon create more hop blends that will make inferences and insights about hop oils and ratios of hop oils through measuring instruments. They will link these numbers with the perceptions made from human assessors in both Hopunions collaborative experimental brewery and with winning gold medal beers in competitions. Perhaps it will tell us about the hops je ne sais quoi, in winning recipes?


----------



## slash22000

I've been reading up on these hops. I don't really like the idea of adding pre-blended hops to my beer, so I've been trying to figure out what is in them.

Can confirm they contain Simcoe, Citra, Amarillo, and Sorachi Ace (as per reading 500,000 writings on the subject). Am reasonably certain they also contain Centennial. However, they also contain mystery, proprietary unnamed hops unique to Falconer's Flight. Or at least, they did, originally - I am actually not sure if they still do or not.


----------



## browndog

If you love your west coast IPAs then you can make a bloody ripper with this hop. Just use a Pliny the Elder type grist, bitter to you prefered level with something high AA (I use Warrior) and then I use 20g at 25, 20,15,10 and 5 min. Dry hop with 25g if you are into dry hopping. I can promise you won't be dissapointed

Edit: I've only used the original FF, not 7C.


----------



## Truman42

While at majestic Cellars on the weekend I considered trying this, but gave it a miss for something else.

Holgate Millenium Falcon
http://www.holgatebrewhouse.com/falcon.html

After reading this thread though I might have to get a few bottles for inspiration.


----------



## NickB

Still have a bottle of that I won a BABBs a couple months back. Have yet to find the right occasion to crack it open....


----------



## QldKev

I've got a pound of FF, and I was hoping to get 4 x 28L cubes from it. Which works out at 4g/L.

I'm thinking
OG of just 1.040 (I want a lighter beer, not a full on IPA abv%)
Ale base
Munich II 6%
Cyrstal 6%


Columbus @ 60min to total 45IBU
20min 1g/L maybe Simcoe
10 min 1g/L FF
5min 1g/L FF
0min 1g/L FF
Dry hop 1g/L FF


The other way I could is do just 3 cubes, then I would have 5.3g/L FF. So I could change the 20min addition from Simcoe to FF, and have another 0.3g/L to throw in at say whirlpool



Also from here he also has some vienna chucked in. So I could drop in say 6% of that too. I noticed his hop schedule was a lot lighter.


Cheers

QldKev


----------



## keef_g

Made a kits and bits with FF. it turned out really nice

Brown Falcon IPA
2X coopers lager cans
1kg dme
200g crystal grain
100g choc grain
30g Falconers flight at 20min
30g Falconers flight at 10min
30g Falconers flight dry hop at 5 days.


----------



## NikZak

Hey folks, I used some FF last night for the first time and as soon as I opened the package (vac sealed) I got a distinctive parmesan cheese smell. Upon adding it to my boil (Coopers ROTM Westside Pale Ale) according to the recipe, I continuously through the boil got that smell...

Is this common with this hop variety? I wasn't impressed initially but will wait until the beer ferments out and conditions for a while before I make my mind up about it ultimately


----------



## Yob

Sounds like old Hops, shouldn't smell cheesy


----------



## NikZak

hmmm, should I make a complaint or just see what it tastes like. I mean I'm not much of a complainer and will happily suck it up if it tastes fine but if it turns to ass... well to be honest I'll probably drink it anyway


----------



## sponge

If they're old and smell like cheese, the final beer probably won't be something you'd want to punish yourself with.

Definitely get in touch with the supplier.

You can always do a 'hop tea' and pour some boiling water on them and let them sit for a couple of minutes. Have a smell and a taste then and it will give you an indication of what you should be expecting.


----------



## technobabble66

When hops get old and sort of "go off" they're meant to start smelling like (parmesan) cheese.
So as Yob said, it sounds like they might be too old.
There's a tiny possibility that your nose/brain is just interpreting the normal FF aroma to be a little parmesan-like, but seems unlikely. (... i have a friend who kept describing my beers as being banana-like. I was like "wtf am i screwing up in my process, etc", only to discover/realize after 12-18 months of this that he seemed to think any fruity aroma was banana, and i'd been testing APA's & Saisons on him. *Double Facepalm*).

Maybe just call the HBS you got them from and mention they smell like parmesan and see what they say.

Just saw Sponge's comment, i'd agree, try a little hop-tea to test the taste of them.


----------



## NikZak

I actually got them from Cooper's as part of the current craft brew ROTM so not really a HBS and I used it last night to make the beer thinking that was the normal smell for those hops...

As I said, I might see what the final beer tastes/smells like and if I think I can't tolerate it I'll donate it to my brother in law who has no sense of smell or taste (genetic condition)


----------



## technobabble66

Pls report later after its carbed and conditioned and let us know how it turns out


----------



## Yob

As a side,I'm told they aren't making this blend anymore, sad, was a good one


----------



## Bribie G

Ross has new season FF 2014 so I guess that would be the last.
Cheesy hops would no doubt be old and badly stored.

Talking of Ross, I've often bought older hops from CraftBrewer and had no problems but they are well vacuum stored.


----------



## Barge

I would complain. Coopers would look after you for sure if you were unhappy with a product. You would only need to email them or fill out an online contact form. 

I got a kentucky burger from KFC that had SFA coleslaw. Complained online and got a credit for an entire replacement meal. They didn't even ask to see a photo as proof.


----------



## NikZak

As I said I'll see how it turns out before lodging a complaint. If it turns out delicious it'll be a delicious brew I'll never be able to recreate but I'll be able to tell my grandkids about that brew I did with potentially off Falconers Flight that was amazing


----------



## Natdene

Yob said:


> As a side,I'm told they aren't making this blend anymore, sad, was a good one


 Great and I just put 260g into an IPA and only have about 200g left!


----------



## Yob

there is still some stuff from last year about says BG so not the end of the world yet.. 

Might be time to stock up though if you are a fan, I personally quite likeed the blend, was great.

Cheers


----------



## Leyther

Yob said:


> As a side,I'm told they aren't making this blend anymore, sad, was a good one


I was looking to purchase some Citra for an IPA from my LHBS, however they are out of stock, I noticed they do have this one though, however from this post I am wandering if these are likely to now be very old or if they did make a new batch.

Yob, would you know if they ended up making any more?


----------



## Yob

NFI, I've got to shoot off an email today to some folks, will ask if it's still in produ


----------

